# Where to get Ammonia?



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

Going to start a fishless cycle of a 5 gallon. What can I use to introduce ammonia? Many site say to just use household liquid ammonia hydroxide. Is that basically cleaning ammonia found at hardware stores? Also how do I know its aquarium safe?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Have a quick read on these other similar threads, just saving people's time typing out recycled information. Places to buy ammonia: Superstore, Walmart, London Drugs, ...rotting fish food.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...est-ammonia-source-besides-fish-flakes-29376/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/fishless-cycle-ammonia-23652/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/fishless-cycle-ammonia-amount-24717/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/fishless-cycling-ammonia-where-get-22701/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/fishless-cycle-14578/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/fishless-cycle-ammonia-question-11743/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/fishless-cycle-issue-13468/

Good luck.


----------



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank-you.


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

You have to use ammonia without surfactants in it. Shake the bottle, and if it foams up, you can't use that one. I was going to go on a big hunt for some but ended up getting some with an online order I did, they had some specifically for cycling.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Why not just put in some flake fish food to decompose and produce ammonia?


----------



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

If I use ammonia, I can control how much ammonia I put in, but I guess flake food would work the same.


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

Master wilkins said:


> Why not just put in some flake fish food to decompose and produce ammonia?


Why not just urinate in the tank? :lol:


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

the fishless ammonia cycle is easy, with the pure ammonia, throw a plant or two in there if you plan to have live plants, took me about 3 weeks


----------

